# Mbuna Do they Jump or not



## K5MOW (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi all
I wanted to know if Mbuna are fish that jump out of areas that are open in the top of the tank. I have about 13 Mbuna in a 55 galloon tank that is 4 foot by 1 foot. I now have to PenguinÃ‚Â® BIO-Wheel 200b on this tank now. I would like to change one of the 200b to a PenguinÃ‚Â® BIO-Wheel 350b because I think I will need the extra filter when the Mbuna get full size. When I change to this filter there will be a little more open area on the top of the tank and I am concerned that they mite jump out of the larger opening. What do you all think.

Thanks Roger


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

mbuna can definitely jump, I'm just not sure if they'll do it unprovoked. A fish being chased might be prone to jump out of harms way. I had one jump out of one side of the tank and land on the glass top on the other side while feeding. I probably wouldn't worry about a small hole - they're not going to make a conscious effort to try to escape the tank I don't think, but there have defintitely been occasional stories about fish jumping out through small holes.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

A year ago, one of my demasoni jumped out of my tank. I found the dry, shriveled body behind the tank. The hole was only 1.5" big . . . near my XP3 intake tube. My guess was that he jump out due to aggression.

During feedings, my adult demasoni come half out of the water, so to answer your question . . . mbuna can definitely jump.

I would use a small piece of plexi-glass to cover the gap you have, unless your fish are normal unlike mine.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They jump.


----------



## K5MOW (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok thanks for all the info. I will get a small piece of plexi-glass and cover it befor I change to the new filter.

Roger


----------



## MalawiTopTeam (Feb 11, 2010)

*** had several P. acei jump out during feeding.


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

I've never had one jump out, but I don't have that many fish, and they're not very aggressive. They have jumped a divider, though.


----------

